# 8 weeks no heartbeat



## Widger

Went for private scan today thinking I was defo 8 + 4. Booked it as just wanted to know that everything was in there that should be etc.

Anyway, the sonographer was pretty quiet and after a while said that embryo measured 6 weeks with an 'enlarged yolk sac' but no heartbeat. She went to get doc for 2nd opinion and they both agreed that I am going to miscarry.

Just so upset. I didn't really ask many questions that I probably should as just numb at the time. Got to go to epu tomo for 2nd opinion and I suppose get booked in for a D&C. 

Does anyone know why an enlarged yolk sac could mean miscarriage about to happen? Or is some kind of abnormality??

Has anyone else been through this? What sort of miscarriage would this be?

Thanks,


----------



## Orange lady

So sorry to hear what's happened. I am unsure of what enlarged sac means, perhaps it's worth googleing it? But EPAU will be able to go through all of it with you. Same thing happened to me at a private scan, the women didn't really know how to deal with bad news and sent me away feeling confused and devastated. However the NHS were great to me. The sonographer explained everything, and afterward a nurse went through all of my options with me. They gave me choices of waiting for a natural M/C or a ERPC (D&C). I chose ERPC, and it went very smoothly, all over in a day. But please don't worry they will explain it all and don't be afraid to ask questions. Also, they usually don't expect you to make up your mind on the day what you want to do.
Again i am so sorry for your news.
PM if you need to talk


----------



## Widger

Thanks so much. I just keep thinking that yet again more time to wait to try again... well at least I had scan today and know I suppose and not waited another 4 weeks to find out on NHS. Still doesn't make it any easier though. 

I'm hoping to get more answers tomo, thanks.


----------



## TTC LADY

Very sorry for your loss.

Re the yolk sac, typically this should be about 5mm in diameter, anything greater than 6mm is considered to be characteristic of an abnormal pregnancy. Not sure this really answers your question though... Sorry


----------



## susan_1981

I'm so sorry. I think this is what I had. The sac that the baby was being carried in measured 12 weeks at my 12 week scan but the baby was only measuring 7 weeks 2 days. This is how they knew that I had had a missed miscarriage and it wasn't that I just had my dates wrong because my body was continuing with the pregnancy, even though the baby wasn't. I think it's just that your body for some reason hasn't recognised that you have miscarried so continues on. I had the baby bump and everything and the sonographer said this was normal with missed miscarriages.

Perhaps this isn't the case for you and everything will be ok xxx


----------



## Widger

Thanks susan. I still feel pregnant so think that is the hardest thing to deal with. No signs at all of miscarriage so felt positive this time. Still have very sore BBs too.


----------



## Widger

I think the sac was just over 6mm... not sure though. That maybe explains it?


----------



## susan_1981

Widger said:


> Thanks susan. I still feel pregnant so think that is the hardest thing to deal with. No signs at all of miscarriage so felt positive this time. Still have very sore BBs too.

I never really had any major symptoms, although my boobs were absolutely killing me. This wore off at around 10 weeks though. I think it gradually eased which did worry me slightly but I thought it was probably normal because I hadn't had any bleeding whatsoever. And my stomach just looked really pregnant (strangely enough, the day I found out I had miscarried, it dramatically went down - then it just went completely because I didn't really eat for a few days). And even though I had my ERPC over 2 weeks ago, for some reason, on Saturday I felt pregnant again (even though I knew there is no way I could be), my stomach bloated out again and I felt a little bit sick. I think it's still the pregnancy hormones that perhaps take a time to wear off.

I really hope this isn't the case for you and everything turns out fine. If it doesn't, then just try and find comfort in your OH and friends/family, that's what really helped me (as well as wine and fags - the things I had so missed while being pregnant!!). Also, this miscarriage section was fantastic. Found lots of support here. 

Me and my husband are beginning to try again now but I just can't face going into the trying to conceive section again and I doubt I'll go back into the 1st trimester again if and when I get pregnant again. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Widger

I agree with you about the forums. I haven't posted in 1st trimester about this as don't want to scare others... lets face it every pregnancy is different. I'll let you know what happens tomorrow. 

How are you feeling now? Really sorry to hear about your loss too.


----------



## helen0381

Im so sorry hun, hope everything is ok. Thinking of you.

Helen
xxx

:hug::hug:


----------



## Omi

Sorry hun, i can imagine what you're going too. I too had my second mc in december and had a d&c on dec 16th.

I wish you all the best, love.

Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## KKSARAH

So sorry Hun:hug:


----------



## becky77

so sorry for your loss,i had a missed m/c in oct. it is a terrible shock and it might be worth writing down any questions you might have as , when i had mine my brain just went blurh for a few weeks and i could not remember anthing, grief i guess.
hope it all goes well today you are in my thoughts.
x


----------



## MrsJD

Sorry to hear about this.

I too have just misscarried for the 3rd time over the weekend and it's so hard especially as you still have the symptoms. 

I beleive an enlarged yolk sac is a sign of chromosomal abnormality or pending miscarriage!

XXXX


----------



## Widger

Had it confirmed this morning at EPU and luckily managed to get the d&c done this afternoon as they had space. I suppose I knew what the outcome would be today but still hit me hard.

I'm feeling all over the place at the moment but glad I didn't have to wait another week or so to have the operation.

Just want to say thanks to everyone for your kind words and support. I'm sure one of these days we will all have some good news.

Am thinking of going for some winter sun in February.... feel I deserve it.

Thanks again.


----------



## lola

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: this place is amazing for support though, I think the break is a great idea, I know it was just what the doctor ordered for me :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Im so very sorry xxxx


----------



## nervouspains

I am so sorry, its just awful.
This is why i no longer believe in, when people say 'it wasnt meant to be'
because, for example, why can 2 people who do not love each other fall pregnant, unexpectdly, have a healthy baby... yet 2 people who have been trying and love each other, can have a evil twist of fate and lose theres?
i dont understand how this so called 'god' or whatever up there works :( :cry:

xxxx


----------



## colsy

Really sorry to hear your news. I am afraid I can't answer your question, but I just wanted to say that many of us on here are now thinking of you. I know at the moment you probably can't think of anything positive at all, but it might help to know that you're not alone in going through this. Things WILL get better for you. Right now, though, just take some time to look after yourself and give yourself the time you need to get through this horrible situation. :hugs:


----------



## SJK

Im so sorry xx


----------



## samzi

So sorry to hear your news :hug:


----------



## Shazzy

so sorry, :hug:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Widger

Can't believe it has been one week already... thanks for your messages.


----------

